# Nice guys™



## HisokaRollin (Jul 3, 2018)

You all know what im talking about 


Personally i met two of them just on this forum but im not gonna mention names because... Well its not really a point of this thread.  

Anyway do you boys and girls met or have stories about any of those kind, humble, intelligent above average creatures? Opinions are welcome too.

Let's roll.


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 3, 2018)

People need to rewatch the show Friends. Ross was like the prototype of Nice Guys.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 3, 2018)

I can only think of one but he’s long gone


----------



## Atlas (Jul 3, 2018)

Do incels fall under the same category?


----------



## Sequester (Jul 4, 2018)

Cheeky said:


> People need to rewatch the show Friends. Ross was like the prototype of Nice Guys.



Ross was an ass sometimes though.


----------



## Lew (Jul 4, 2018)

Never had to deal with them personally, but this is more of a female problem anyway.

Though if anyone feels like they're being harassed by these nice guys then please let a mod know and we'll deal with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2018)

I wouldnt know anymore. Every time i think i found a nice guy they turn out to be anything but that. So im really believe they dont really exist or they do exist but are taken already.


----------



## Yin (Jul 4, 2018)

Most of the real nice guys don't hang out at a bar, a strip club, or even a moshpit. They spend their time reading manga and watching animu that makes ya wanna tear up. That's just my view on things though cause that's how I met one and we spoke about literature for an hour or so though it was at a comic book shop and I was in a rush to go home and get my classes ready for the day though I didn't cut him off cause it would be rude of me, overall it was a pleasant convo without swearing or raising our voices hihi..
(edit) Nice guys may be rare to find yet they do exist.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2018)

Loli said:


> Most of the real nice guys don't hang out at a bar, a strip club, or even a moshpit. They spend their time reading manga and watching animu that makes ya wanna tear up. That's just my view on things though cause that's how I met one and we spoke about literature for an hour or so though it was at a comic book shop and I was in a rush to go home and get my classes ready for the day though I didn't cut him off cause it would be rude of me, overall it was a pleasant convo without swearing or raising our voices hihi..



No they dont. Certain guys are just very rare to find and you're lucky if you happen to come across one. Also never believe someone on the net either.


----------



## Yin (Jul 4, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> No they dont. Certain guys are just very rare to find and you're lucky if you happen to come across one. Also never believe someone on the net either.


Clearly aware of that fact as well and yes don't take advices from peeps on the net which includes this forum trust me eehee.


----------



## Plexa (Jul 4, 2018)

Nice Guys™ who have actually entered adulthood actually baffle me. I was surely well out of that mindset by age fourteen at the latest, and I just don't understand how people can be functioning adults and still whine about how women won't date them, and only date 'assholes', and seem to think that they're owed something. Like, it takes extreme levels of masturbatory validation, social isolationism and expressly refusing to grow and develop as a person to actually still hold on to that opinion.

InCels seems to be the new buzzword to describe them, but they're all one and the same, though they're getting visibly more arrogant and self-absorbed.


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 4, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> No they dont. Certain guys are just very rare to find and you're lucky if you happen to come across one. Also never believe someone on the net either.


@Nataly


----------



## Nataly (Jul 4, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> @Nataly


If i understand you correctly, i know what you mean here


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2018)

Kinjin said:


> @Nataly





Nataly said:


> If i understand you correctly, i know what you mean here



Well thats for my case not her's.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 4, 2018)

I am not up to date on memes, so what's the deal? Nice guys who are only nice to girls so they get laid, is that it? Or nice guys in general?


----------



## Atlas (Jul 4, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I wouldnt know anymore. Every time i think i found a nice guy they turn out to be anything but that. So im really believe they dont really exist or they do exist but are taken already.



Who hurt you?


----------



## Atlas (Jul 4, 2018)

Shrike said:


> I am not up to date on memes, so what's the deal? Nice guys who are only nice to girls so they get laid, is that it? Or nice guys in general?



Yeah, guys that put on a "nice guy" front to get laid. They are anything but. Look up incels to see the worst of the worst. They were so bad they had their subreddit closed down.


----------



## Plexa (Jul 4, 2018)

Shrike said:


> I am not up to date on memes, so what's the deal? Nice guys who are only nice to girls so they get laid, is that it? Or nice guys in general?






> Nice Guy: Not to be confused with a nice guy (that is, a male that is nice)- When used as a noun instead of an adjective, Nice Guy refers to people (men or women) who believe basic social expectations are currency for sex.
> Nice Guy: I don't understand, I'm a good listener, I help carry his/her groceries, and  while he/she is away, and he/she won't even let me touch him/her!
> 
> Sympathetic ear: Uh, because as a human being you should be doing those things in the first place, and OH YEAH: nobody has to have sex with you, and probably won't want to because it's obvious you think basic decency is sex money! To : you are trying to trick people into thinking your Niceness is generosity, when they can clearly see your transactional intent. It's gross. Stop acting like a Nice Guy.



from Urban Dictionary


----------



## Mider T (Jul 4, 2018)

Holy shit, Vincent


Aphrodite said:


> I wouldnt know anymore. Every time i think i found a nice guy they turn out to be anything but that. So im really believe they dont really exist or they do exist but are taken already.


Nice Guys™ are different from nice guys though.  Nice Guys™ are neckbeards who adhere to pseudo-chivalry to hit on women, then lash out when they get rejected due to their awkward social skills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Jul 4, 2018)

It triggers me that there's a space between "Nice Guys" and the trademark symbol in the title. Somebody fix this travesty, pls.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 4, 2018)

this is one of my favorite subreddits

so many good "nice guy" stories there.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Lew (Jul 4, 2018)

Island said:


> It triggers me that there's a space between "Nice Guys" and the trademark symbol in the title. Somebody fix this travesty, pls.


fixed 

nice guy me fixing this shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Atlas (Jul 4, 2018)

Lewd said:


> fixed
> 
> nice guy me fixing this shit



Island better pay up.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jul 4, 2018)

Island said:


> It triggers me that there's a space between "Nice Guys" and the trademark symbol in the title. Somebody fix this travesty, pls.



Sorry




Lewd said:


> fixed
> 
> nice guy me fixing this shit





Atlas said:


> Island better pay up.



Ungratefull bitches better apreciate this. 

(But in this age they only like assholes who are only after their p***y and cant see real gentleman. Its because women are dumb, and miss their chances to be with nice guys. I hope they will die.)


*Spoiler*: __ 



It aint even funny, i actually got messages like this
ck


----------



## David (Jul 5, 2018)

I live in the most famously gay city in the US and haven't met any.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 5, 2018)

Nice guys are a contradiction. Like a girl I'm getting close to right now had a "friend" who was a nice guy who was as potential partners go personality wise everything I wasn't. Turns out he spent the entire time trying to steal said girl and was whispering in her ear stuff about me, not to toot my own horn but he made me look like a model, was out of shape and broke and uneducated, but he created this carefully crafted facade of an emotionally available guy that wasn't a fuckboi but the truth was he was full of shit and after being exposed drove her into my arms.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jul 6, 2018)

i was a nice guy once before i was a Nice Guy(TM) and now im just a cranky old bastard

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Jul 6, 2018)

So what's this thread about, anyway? Laughing at the guys who fit a meme?


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jul 6, 2018)

Shrike said:


> So what's this thread about, anyway? Laughing at the guys who fit a meme?



I'm genuinely curious what people think.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 6, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> I'm genuinely curious what people think.



Well I’m pretty sure a lot of people would agree that people who have to act nice to just to have access to a girl’s body are dumbasses, hella immature and pretty egocentric if they _expect_ to work

Just being nice isn’t a personality, you gotta have something going for ya that isn’t just basic human decency.

Das all I gotta say bout dat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David (Jul 7, 2018)

I think it goes both ways.

There are definitely genuinely kind people out there, just as there are guys who act nice to get laid. And there are definitely women out there who seek kindness in a man, just as there are women who are only looking for Chads.


----------



## Plexa (Jul 7, 2018)

David said:


> I think it goes both ways.
> 
> There are definitely genuinely kind people out there, just as there are guys who act nice to get laid. And there are definitely women out there who seek kindness in a man, just as there are women who are only looking for Chads.



The point is that it doesn't matter if they're looking for 'kind' men or not, it's their choice who they choose to sleep with and form a relationship with, so it certainly doesn't go both ways since a woman who's looking for a 'Chad' isn't doing anything inherently wrong or deceiving in the first place.

Also Chads aren't actually a thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David (Jul 7, 2018)

Plexa said:


> The point is that it doesn't matter if they're looking for 'kind' men or not, it's their choice who they choose to sleep with and form a relationship with, so it certainly doesn't go both ways since a woman who's looking for a 'Chad' isn't doing anything inherently wrong or deceiving in the first place.
> 
> Also Chads aren't actually a thing.



I'll adjust my explanation to help you better understand.

There are definitely genuinely kind people out there, just as there are self-proclaimed "nice guys" who act nice only to get laid.

And there are definitely women out there who seek kindness in men, just as there are women who say "Why do men treat you like trash? I just want a good guy" but end up going out with a slew of good-looking people who all happen to be douchebags.

The point is that it's every bit as hypocritical for a woman to do the latter as it is hypocritical for a self-proclaimed nice guy to behave kindly because he wants to get laid. Also, the two actions are related: As said in the video in the OP, "nice guys" sometimes complain (quite pathetically, I might add), "Women only want good-looking dudes."

What I'm saying is — yes — "nice guys" are a cancer. Do I support them or think they're in the right? No. But there are also reasons why these hypocritical, dumb, pathetic people exist.

They're probably tired of women complaining on social media and in real life about how men don't treat women right. They're probably tired of women saying they don't need good looks and want a "nice guy" instead (a real one, not the hypocritical kind), and then they get into a relationship with another douchebag so the complaint happens again months later.

Yes, obviously it's every women's right and every man's right to chase who they want, as you say. That was never something I was debating.

Also, by "Chad," I was referring to popular, good-looking dudes who get laid a lot because of their looks. If I'm wrong about the strict definition of "Chad," then ok — I might be. But here's the "Know Your Meme" definition for you.



> Chad Thundercock is a nickname for any attractive, popular men who are sexually successful with women.



If that's the case, then obviously there are plenty of Chads.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jul 7, 2018)

David said:


> I'll adjust my explanation help you better understand.
> 
> There are definitely genuinely kind people out there, just as there are self-proclaimed "nice guys" guys who act nice only to get laid.
> 
> ...



You've made good points here but i think that the source of frustration for Nice Guys  is not just girls complaining about bad guys and then always choosing them but rather the fact that those Nice Guys™ always go after girls waaaay out of their league and therefore are always rejected.

Its kinda funny because those Nice Guys would probably never go out with a girl from their league cause they dont want unattractive girlfriend but at the same time they are always trying to miracle hot girl to choose them. Why the fuck would she?

Guys barely date girls less attractive then them so why cant they accept that girls want to date hot people too?

Nice Guys just need to take a realistic look at themselves and lower their standards in potencial girlfriend's looks and then im sure they wont have any problem. Dont look for a laid out of your league and therefore dont feel ugly frustration of being constantly rejected, there, problem solved for them.


----------



## David (Jul 7, 2018)

@HisokaRollin  That's yet another part of "Nice Guys." Our main ideas both have truth and don't conflict with each other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gunners (Jul 7, 2018)

I don't like the tendency to demonise nice guys. What I mean by that is looking at someone who shows consideration and attributing the worst traits to them for no good reason.

That being said, there's a difference between being a nice guy and being nice to impress. The former makes it easier to set boundaries and avoid frustration.

A "nice guy" shouldn't be in a situation where the object of his affections is moaning about her mean boyfriend. When you set boundaries, those conversations do not happen. They happen because they're not closed down, and they're not closed down because the "nice guy" sees an opportunity which isn't exactly nice to try and capitalise on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2018)

Loli said:


> Most of the real nice guys don't hang out at a bar, a strip club, or even a moshpit. They spend their time reading manga and watching animu that makes ya wanna tear up. That's just my view on things though cause that's how I met one and we spoke about literature for an hour or so though it was at a comic book shop and I was in a rush to go home and get my classes ready for the day though I didn't cut him off cause it would be rude of me, overall it was a pleasant convo without swearing or raising our voices hihi..
> (edit) Nice guys may be rare to find yet they do exist.


We could say the same about girls that are loyal...


----------



## nobody (Jul 7, 2018)

I don't think truely nice people  actually exist it's either you just say yes because your incapable of standing up for your self or just want to come across as optimistic person for whatever purpose it is necessary for.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 8, 2018)

I am the ultimate nice guy.

@Khaleesi @Ashi


----------



## Ashi (Jul 8, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I am the ultimate nice guy.
> 
> @Khaleesi @Ashi


A nice guy amongst nice guys, definitely.


----------



## Lew (Jul 8, 2018)

cobe42 said:


> I don't think truely nice people  actually exist it's either you just say yes because your incapable of standing up for your self or just want to come across as optimistic person for whatever purpose it is necessary for.



that's a very cold way to look at the world

there are genuinely nice people in the world who go out their way to help and expect nothing in return

I feel like some people are missing what op actually means by a "nice guy"
These nice guys basically have a check list of "nice things" they've done for a girl they're trying to woo, then try to cash in on those points.

I mean there are literally people that'll be like this 

-give compliment to a girl randomly on facebook
-expect girl to fawn over him
-girl finds it creepy and says to stop
-guy replies "uh nice guys never get girls now, they're just after chads. Whores like you just can't comprehend my IQ of 2312323"


----------



## nobody (Jul 8, 2018)

Lewd said:


> that's a very cold way to look at the world
> 
> there are genuinely nice people in the world who go out their way to help and expect nothing in return
> 
> ...



1. I don't know about that i lived with a room mate who i thought was a good friend but after several months of actually living with him all he usually did was ask me for money for his drug addiction. 

2. So this person goes on Craigslist sees reasonable looking apartment trys to apply after seeing a glimpse of what it looks like  w/o viewing place in person and fills out the application think he meets requirements the person doesn't get a response, than proceeds to frustrated


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 8, 2018)

Most of these guys don't know anything about dating, its extremely awkward for both sides, they should wisen up and realize its not worth the trouble and be neets for life.

Anyone who carries this behavior into adult hood was never given the chance to grow emotionally and will probably remain bitter and stunted for a majority of their adult life. A lot of these kids just need to be talked too, they just end up talking to each other and allow their confusion and anger to bounce off of each other.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 8, 2018)

It's a pretty dumb meme tbh. Then again, most memes are dumb.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 8, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Most of these guys don't know anything about dating, its extremely awkward for both sides, they should wisen up and realize its not worth the trouble and be neets for life.
> 
> Anyone who carries this behavior into adult hood was never given the chance to grow emotionally and will probably remain bitter and stunted for a majority of their adult life. A lot of these kids just need to be talked too, they just end up talking to each other and allow their confusion and anger to bounce off of each other.



Yeah, Reddit gave them an echo chamber and that lead to some pretty disturbing shit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 19, 2018)

I've definitely met a handful on this forum. It's remarkable what a 180 a lot of Konoha Library regulars had in their behavior towards me once it started becoming more common knowledge that I was a chick back in 2013 or so  Only a couple of them legitimately weirded me out though. The rest I was able to maintain a level of friendliness or even friendship with once they realized I wasn't passing on nudes or inviting them over. 
Except the weirdest one lives near me and at the time our workplaces were literally a block apart so I totally saw him sometimes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jul 19, 2018)

PikaCheeka said:


> I've definitely met a handful on this forum. It's remarkable what a 180 a lot of Konoha Library regulars had in their behavior towards me once it started becoming more common knowledge that I was a chick back in 2013 or so  Only a couple of them legitimately weirded me out though. The rest I was able to maintain a level of friendliness or even friendship with once they realized I wasn't passing on nudes or inviting them over.
> Except the weirdest one lives near me and at the time our workplaces were literally a block apart so I totally saw him sometimes.



I met at least two of them even last year in Naruto Avenue. Thirsty guys are thirsty lol. 

But sounds like you had it way worse. 
Honestly some of these guys can act like psychos when something doesnt go the way they want it so having one near you must have been scary.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2018)

PikaCheeka said:


> I've definitely met a handful on this forum. It's remarkable what a 180 a lot of Konoha Library regulars had in their behavior towards me once it started becoming more common knowledge that I was a chick back in 2013 or so  Only a couple of them legitimately weirded me out though. The rest I was able to maintain a level of friendliness or even friendship with once they realized I wasn't passing on nudes or inviting them over.
> *Except the weirdest one lives near me and at the time our workplaces were literally a block apart so I totally saw him sometimes. *



Are you exaggerating or did this actually happen


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2018)

Ive never had issues with guys on NF bothering me like that which suits me just fine.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jul 19, 2018)

Nice guys™ always finish last


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jul 19, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Ive never had issues with guys on NF bothering me like that which suits me just fine.



It's difficult for me to believe that no thirsty otaku from here asked you for nudes or made weird ,,friendly" sexual comments towards you. Seriously.


Or you are too nice to be bothered by this. Which is fine, of course, but as far as i learned its impossible to be a girl here and not get nudes requests. Either here or minutes after posting your photo here they will track your fb and send you their dick pic. I still have nightmares after this happened to me.


Of course not every guy from here is like that, I know a lot really nice and cool boys who really just want to chat but there are also dudes who stalk your posts just cause they learned you are a girl and almost piss themselves writing to every chick from here and begging for nudes just to see some skin. Confessing love after week of talking and sending photos of other innocent and people saying its them is cute too...  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Im not even gonna go into ugly details how guys who fake their way to get a girl to like them online act when you expose them. Amount of denial and projection and how they try to make a girl feel guilty and call her filth is something I am still failing to understand. Things Nice guys™ write when rejected makes me believe they could murder someone just cause they didnt get what they wanted 




I mean, did this happened only to me or what?
ckckck

*Spoiler*: __ 



Im dead inside


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2018)

Cubey said:


> Are you exaggerating or did this actually happen


Oh just wait until you find out who the member in question is.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> It's difficult for me to believe that no thirsty otaku from here asked you for nudes or made weird ,,friendly" sexual comments towards you. Seriously.
> 
> 
> Or you are too nice to be bothered by this. Which is fine, of course, but as far as i learned its impossible to be a girl here and not get nudes requests. Either here or minutes after posting your photo here they will track your fb and send you their dick pic. I still have nightmares after this happened to me.
> ...



I think maybe it’s cause I’m to nice I dunno


----------



## Atlas (Jul 19, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I think maybe it’s cause I’m to nice I dunno



Nah, people just don't want to get banned... Quickly


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jul 19, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Oh just wait until you find out who the member in question is.



Im not into gossips, not at all but WHO WHO WHO WHO???????????????????????????????


Edit: I know now, too fresh here to know this person, phew.


----------



## HisokaRollin (Jul 19, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Nah, people just don't want to get banned... Quickly



Hey, mr Z- san (we all know who) was here for long time and I know at least two girls had quite some breakdowns because of him. Now he has eternal ban but still.... How long it took for him to get this and how much shit he had done?

People think shit like this is a joke, like ,,come on, dude just makes idiot out of himself, who cares? its funny" but when someone act like that towards you its not half as funny, its ugly and can really fuck you up for weeks.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 19, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> Hey, mr Z- san (we all know who) was here for long time and I know at least two girls had quite some breakdowns because of him. Now he has eternal ban but still.... How long it took for him to get this and how much shit he had done?
> 
> People think shit like this is a joke, like ,,come on, dude just makes idiot out of himself, who cares? its funny" but when someone act like that towards you its not half as funny, its ugly and can really fuck you up for weeks.



Yeah, stalking and all that shit is no joke.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karma (Jul 19, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Oh just wait until you find out who the member in question is.


Its not our resident dog eater, is it?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 19, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Nah, people just don't want to get banned... Quickly



Not really cause they do it with other female staff.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 19, 2018)

There's guys that are nice, and then there's nice guys.

Guys that are nice, are nice all around.

Nice guys are just nice to the girl from whom they're trying to get nudes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2018)

HisokaRollin said:


> I met at least two of them even last year in Naruto Avenue. Thirsty guys are thirsty lol.
> But sounds like you had it way worse.
> Honestly some of these guys can act like psychos when something doesnt go the way they want it so having one near you must have been scary.



I was in Naruto Avenue from 2009-2014 so if there are still some in there now, you can imagine how it used to be.... Granted, most people just assumed I was a guy for years so it worked out. It wasn't scary, honestly. I got along with him fine; I just deflected his wishes and sometimes he got a little sullen, but overall he was civilized. He didn't know what I looked like, so it's not like he could hunt me down anyway. "Nice Guys" are assholes, but I think the overwhelming majority of them are harmless. I've only ever met a few men who legitimately made me uncomfortable, and I used to do research at a high-security detention facility. 



Cubey said:


> Are you exaggerating or did this actually happen



It happened  He always sent me photos but I never sent him any back, so thankfully he couldn't recognize me.


----------



## Fëanáro (Jul 22, 2018)

Ohhh boy I've seen some of their nonsense around. So much whining.

They expect women to just... psychically know that all of that friendliness was a request to date them. "but but i'm socially awkward how can you expect me to ask a girl out" combined with "girls are never socially awkward they can always read the situation so if they're not dating me that must mean they're doing it out of malice" like... I've heard from so many girls who have social issues who've been pretty devastated to find out that nice caring guy who always said they were friends just wanted to get in her pants.

Women: not actual telepaths, oddly enough. (Except for the ones that might be, I don't know, I'm not going to invalidate their theoretical existence.)

But sheesh it's like... you have this friend, say his name's Gary or something. One day you share your sandwich with him because some asshole threw his in the bin. He says thanks, you go on hanging out, you spend time around each other, you trade your books and DVDs back and forth and talk about the shows you like, you hear each other out when you're feeling really down, and then one day you go to him. Tell him 'Hey Gary, you owed me $2 for that $4 sandwich I shared half of five years ago, and I've been charging interest on what you owe all this time, so you better pay up.' He's gonna feel pretty betrayed that underneath what he thought was a friendship, you were expecting him to repay you for what you passed off as a gift, a friendly gesture...

Being nice to people shouldn't be a means of racking up points they have to pay you back for later, or else it's not really being nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toby (Jul 26, 2018)

Being nice and having a good personality are two of the most common traits in the human race.

Most people don't suck. Most people are great.

So it's actually not surprising that statistically speaking, if your best traits are shared by 99% of other men and women, you won't get laid for those. It's not comparative advantage in the dating market.

So what you need to do is hit the gym and become interesting, usually through your hobbies and heck - your career too.


----------



## Atlas (Jul 26, 2018)

Toby said:


> Being nice and having a good personality are two of the most common traits in the human race.
> 
> *Most people don't suck. Most people are great.*
> 
> ...



Bold1: Not in my experience. 

Bold2: You forgot the most important parts.
1. Be attractive
2. Don't be unattractive


----------



## God (Jul 26, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Bold1: Not in my experience.
> 
> Bold2: You forgot the most important parts.
> 1. Be attractive
> 2. Don't be unattractive



Yeah that really is the bottom line


----------



## Toby (Jul 27, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Bold1: Not in my experience.
> 
> *Bold2: You forgot the most important parts.*
> 1. Be attractive
> 2. Don't be unattractive



I didn't forget it. I clearly wrote hit the gym.

Yes you will be happier if you're attractive. If you don't see yourself that way you should find out what you can do about it. Genetics are what they are, but regardless of whether you're short or tall there's advantages to them that you'll discover in a fitness regime. Just git gud.

Edginess aside you'll be happier if you actually try to make new friends instead of loitering in self-loathing soup.


----------



## Kiseki (Jul 29, 2018)

The last Naruto forum I was on we had like 101 of these morons.
It was so bad that they didn't think us ladies would screenshot and share our inbox messages with each other.
Like guy A was also texting girl B and C the same things, like.... BRUUUHHHH. Smooth.
Especially trying to get things on with 2 minors at the same time while you're 21. Yep. Wonderful forum.


----------

